# glossy textured interior walls



## susan henderson (Aug 5, 2011)

Hi, bought a fixer foreclosure with all rooms painted bright colors. Walls appear to have a heavy gloss over texture. Have used TSP and sanded w/ orbital sander and primed with water base Kilz. Noticed some of the primer has an orange peel look and having problems with priner sticking. Want to prime and then apply a heavy texture, concerned about the texture sticking. Researched Zinsser Bullseye, both products say they will cover. Considering purchasing another orbital sander and really leaning on the walls and ceiling to degloss for better grip. Please provide recommendations on additional sanding,andif I should use an oil based product or water based, appears Kilz and Bullseye are comperable. Home Depot advised against a oil based primer as latex won't stick to oil based primer. Thanks! Susan.


----------



## ltd (Jan 16, 2011)

how old is this house ,what finish is on their now?oil or latex ? is lead paint an issue? hers what i would clean walls when you use any cleaner it is important to rinse wit clean water .the residue left by not rinsing is as bad as what your cleaning,. im not knocking big orange:no: but yes you can paint latex over oil primer. zinsser cover stain oil about 22 dollars at the big box. this will stick and if their are any stains well that's that .i think the can says top coat in 2 hours id let it dry over night:wink:


----------



## Brushjockey (Mar 8, 2011)

The sander is overkill. If the primer isn't sticking, there is something else going on. I suspect it might have contaminates- greasy walls or something. 
I would recommend washing it down with something like Dirtex, or Krud Kutter. 
Some would say TSP, but that is better at breaking the gloss than cleaning the walls, and it is somewhat tricky because it will etch anything it gets on. 
BTW- Kilz latex is trumped by Zinsser 123 or bulls eye...


----------



## susan henderson (Aug 5, 2011)

Brushjockey said:


> The sander is overkill. If the primer isn't sticking, there is something else going on. I suspect it might have contaminates- greasy walls or something.
> I would recommend washing it down with something like Dirtex, or Krud Kutter.
> Some would say TSP, but that is better at breaking the gloss than cleaning the walls, and it is somewhat tricky because it will etch anything it gets on.
> BTW- Kilz latex is trumped by Zinsser 123 or bulls eye...


Brushjockey, you are saving my pocketbook and my arm, would you recommend re-cleaning the wall in the areas that I have primed and re-priming with Bullseye (made by Zinsser)? And, can you recommend a product for texture. Years ago I used pre-mixed latex, brand, ATI, texture coating and can't find it. Appreciate you recommending a good texture for these walls. Thanks a bunch, Susan.


----------



## jsheridan (Jan 30, 2011)

I agree that sanding as you are is overkill. When you say you're having trouble with primer sticking, what does that mean? Bonding primers can take up to 5 days or so to develop their bond, and in the meantime will chip and come off easily. Washing with TSP, as Brush said, will etch the surface, which will be easier than sanding a textured surface. Me, on walls, I would just trust the bonding primer to do the heavy lifting, and just go over the gloss with the primer. Trim is different. But, if you wash with TSP, be sure to rinse well, especially if you are using a Zinsser product. They spec against TSP, but it's only because people don't rinse well enough. Product knowledge, lack of, is a troublesome aspect of the big boxes. Many of them were selling garden hoses last week and graduated to paint. I don't think that I've ever seen a general purpose oil based primer that wouldn't accept a latex topcoat. Not saying there aren't, just haven't seen one, for non-commercial, non-idustrial uses that is. An oil would be your better choice to use under a water based texture finish, less chance of re-activating the primer. I would give it a couple of days to dry prior to texturing. Use Zinsser Cover Stain or BIN. Good Luck.
Joe


----------



## susan henderson (Aug 5, 2011)

Thanks, Joe, I used a heavy mixture of TSP and unfortunately did not rinse. I believe the 'not sticking' could be from greasy dirt, as the house was really trashed. The primer has been on over a week, house is in Las Vegas and gets very hot, so might be drying too fast, since I don't run the air. So, taking your advice, I'll re-wash the walls with the cleaner, re-prime with oil base, and wait a week before applying a latex texture. Can you recommend a few texture products? Thanks, Susan.


----------



## Brushjockey (Mar 8, 2011)

I am a flat wall kinda guy- so can't help with the texture mix- sorry.


----------



## susan henderson (Aug 5, 2011)

Hi LTD, House is 14 years old, the finish appears to be a hard gloss, very thick. Is there a way to tell if the paint was oil base? I'm doing a re-wash with cleaner, as per Joe. Glad to hear it's OK to go over the oil with a latex base. Thanks for your input!



ltd said:


> how old is this house ,what finish is on their now?oil or latex ? is lead paint an issue? hers what i would clean walls when you use any cleaner it is important to rinse wit clean water .the residue left by not rinsing is as bad as what your cleaning,. im not knocking big orange:no: but yes you can paint latex over oil primer. zinsser cover stain oil about 22 dollars at the big box. this will stick and if their are any stains well that's that .i think the can says top coat in 2 hours id let it dry over night:wink:


----------



## mustangmike3789 (Apr 10, 2011)

jsheridan said:


> Product knowledge, lack of, is a troublesome aspect of the big boxes. Many of them were selling garden hoses last week and graduated to paint.
> Joe


 someone should start a thread for quote of the day.


----------



## mustangmike3789 (Apr 10, 2011)

susan henderson said:


> Is there a way to tell if the paint was oil base?


all coatings can be disolved by their original solvent or a stronger solvent except for waterbase paints. water based paints can not be redisolved with water after it is cured. rub a small area with acetone, if the paint starts to come off or soften it is water based. if it shines or polishes it is oil.


----------



## jsheridan (Jan 30, 2011)

mustangmike3789 said:


> all coatings can be disolved by their original solvent or a stronger solvent except for waterbase paints. water based paints can not be redisolved with water after it is cured. rub a small area with acetone, if the paint starts to come off or soften it is water based. if it shines or polishes it is oil.


Latex will not dissolve in water, true, but water can soften/damage it prior to curing. Goof off or denatured alcohol will also test for latex.


----------



## jsheridan (Jan 30, 2011)

Brushjockey said:


> I am a flat wall kinda guy- so can't help with the texture mix- sorry.


I'll second that. Don't care for texture, don't apply it, and hardly see any in the mid-Atlantic region. From what I can gather, texture is a regional thing. Oddly enough, I had a general contractor I'm wooing for work today ask if I did knock down. I didn't know painters did knock down, thought that was a drywaller/plasterer job. He likes it for ceilings. He can have it, as I have no neck or shoulders left for that work. Ten years ago, my doctor told me I had the neck of a seventy year old man. I was only forty then, so now my neck is eighty. Oh well, it stills holds up my fat, thick head.:laughing:


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

jsheridan said:


> I'll second that. Don't care for texture, don't apply it, and hardly see any in the mid-Atlantic region. From what I can gather, texture is a regional thing. Oddly enough, I had a general contractor I'm wooing for work today ask if I did knock down. I didn't know painters did knock down, thought that was a drywaller/plasterer job. He likes it for ceilings. He can have it, as I have no neck or shoulders left for that work. Ten years ago, my doctor told me I had the neck of a seventy year old man. I was only forty then, so now my neck is eighty. Oh well, it stills holds up my fat, thick head.:laughing:


^^^^^^Now that's the quote of the day right there^^^^^


----------



## susan henderson (Aug 5, 2011)

Thanks, I'll test the wall and find out what's on it. Good tip!



jsheridan said:


> Latex will not dissolve in water, true, but water can soften/damage it prior to curing. Goof off or denatured alcohol will also test for latex.


----------



## susan henderson (Aug 5, 2011)

Out here, in the west, I don't see much in wall coat except texture. Some is knockdown and some is straight spray without knockdown. I'm in CA, AZ and NV. 


jsheridan said:


> I'll second that. Don't care for texture, don't apply it, and hardly see any in the mid-Atlantic region. From what I can gather, texture is a regional thing. Oddly enough, I had a general contractor I'm wooing for work today ask if I did knock down. I didn't know painters did knock down, thought that was a drywaller/plasterer job. He likes it for ceilings. He can have it, as I have no neck or shoulders left for that work. Ten years ago, my doctor told me I had the neck of a seventy year old man. I was only forty then, so now my neck is eighty. Oh well, it stills holds up my fat, thick head.:laughing:


----------



## stoner529 (Nov 12, 2010)

who the heck cares if texture is a regional thing... you can do what the drones do and have your home like "everyone else" in the region, or you can be unique and do something different. Its ok to put any type of texture on a painted service, you just have to be careful as texture is water based and it will take alot longer to absorb into the walls before painting. Are you planning on contracting a professional texture company or diy? I do this for a living and own all types of texture machines from hoppers to trailer mounted spray rigs. if you need help, just ask.


----------



## susan henderson (Aug 5, 2011)

I'll reclean the wals with a wall cleaner, rewash with TSP and rinse well and use the Zinsser product. Thanks a bunch!
***


ltd said:


> how old is this house ,what finish is on their now?oil or latex ? is lead paint an issue? hers what i would clean walls when you use any cleaner it is important to rinse wit clean water .the residue left by not rinsing is as bad as what your cleaning,. im not knocking big orange:no: but yes you can paint latex over oil primer. zinsser cover stain oil about 22 dollars at the big box. this will stick and if their are any stains well that's that .i think the can says top coat in 2 hours id let it dry over night:wink:


----------



## jsheridan (Jan 30, 2011)

Just rewash the walls with the TSP and rinse. You don't need two separate washings.


----------



## susan henderson (Aug 5, 2011)

stoner529 said:


> who the heck cares if texture is a regional thing... you can do what the drones do and have your home like "everyone else" in the region, or you can be unique and do something different. Its ok to put any type of texture on a painted service, you just have to be careful as texture is water based and it will take alot longer to absorb into the walls before painting. Are you planning on contracting a professional texture company or diy? I do this for a living and own all types of texture machines from hoppers to trailer mounted spray rigs. if you need help, just ask.


**** Thanks Stoner, house will be done in Art Deco style, old Hollywood. Will use a latex testure and some walls will be imported wall paper. Previously used a product, ATI rough stuff, appears it's discontinued. Drying is not a problem, I work really slow! Can you recommend a good texture product that will work over the oil base primer (Zissner).


----------



## stoner529 (Nov 12, 2010)

depends on if you want to spray the texture on. what tools are you using? you can get texture cheaper at supply yards depending on where you are from


----------



## susan henderson (Aug 5, 2011)

*wall texture*

Stoner, can you recomend a texture? Previously used ATI product waterbased 'rough stuff'. Apparently company is out of biz. Will use trowel. Walls are now primed with Kilz oil priner and I'm glad to have the recommendation of the oil, it covered well. Susan


----------



## m1951mm (Apr 16, 2011)

You are talking about texture and trowels. Have you thought about Venetian Plaster or other similar products that are trowled on and can be painted after or the substance can be colored prior to application and blended. 

Two good suppliers of these products are Faux Like a Pro and Aqua Effects. I do a ton of trowled on finishes and they are WONDERFUL!!!

If you care to look at my picture sharing site/ www.picturetrail.com/mickey51

you can see some of those products in action.

What texture are you looking for??


----------



## susan henderson (Aug 5, 2011)

*Decided not to trowel*

Will use a textured roller, the blue texture cover. Can you advise a good economical water based texture? Will be doing the entire house. 5 Gal qty would work best. Previously used ATI waterbased Rough Stuff, appears to be discontinued. Mickey, I was unable to open your pitcure link. Susan


----------



## m1951mm (Apr 16, 2011)

Took some pics of a Venetian Plaster sample board as and FYI to show what can be done with a wall that has a bad texture and make it a show case IMHO:wink:


----------

